# Moin



## ivanzepol

Hola!!!


¿Qué significa : Moin?


Gracias!!!!


----------



## sound shift

Es una manera de decir "Hola". Se emplea en el norte de Alemania.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Moin es un saludo en frisón y bajo alemán extendido tanto por la región de Frisia oriental, el norte y este de los Países Bajos, Frisia Sptentrional y Flensburgo (Schleswig-Holstein), Bremen, Hamburgo, Kiel, Mecklemburgo-Pomerania Occidental (norte de Alemania) y Jutlandia meridional (Dinamarca) que viene a significar hola, y en algunos lugares adiós.*_

*Saludos*


----------



## baufred

... para explicarte completamente el uso y la historia de la palabra *"Moin" *como saludo:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moin
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moin

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## ivanzepol

¡Mil gracias!


Todo aclarado.


----------



## Sepia

sound shift said:


> Es una manera de decir "Hola". Se emplea en el norte de Alemania.



+ en el sud de Dinamarca en Danes y en Alaman.


----------

